
Social-networking sites viewed by admissions officers - denglish
http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/chi-facebook-college-20-sep20,0,2460681.story
======
mdasen
What's interesting about this is that most of the "inappropriate" things shown
on Facebook/MySpace/etc. are things that most people have done. Yes, we see
those red solo cups of beer as a sign that someone is less mature, but let's
face it, most of us have at one point before we were 21 had a red solo cup
with alcohol in it - the difference is that there was no way to store/link it
in a convenient way before recently.

Most people sweep these things under the rug. Once they hit 30, underage
drinking becomes a scourge in a way that it certainly wasn't when they were
doing it. Partying becomes the image of the lazy/unambitious rather than
someone having a life. Just look at Obama and Palin: both admit to smoking pot
and both believe that pot-smokers today should be punished harshly for
something they have done.

I think that as these things start following us around more, we're going to
have to reevaluate what we deem as "deviant" behavior since it's going to
become painfully obvious that this deviant behavior might actually be the
norm.

OR maybe people will get better at de-tagging themselves from photos.

------
iamdave
_"It's typically inappropriate photos—like holding up a can of beer at a
party,"_

If you're 18 sure. 21 year wold who took a few years off for whatever personal
reason, not so much but I love the implied stigma there; in such does my
entire general respect reside for anyone who uses Facebook/MySpace as a
barometer for work ethics.

You're more than likely _going_ to see some questionable things on Facebook,
but lacking the foresight and good judgment to realize people sometimes like
to separate their work lives from their personal lives is probably going to
cause more office space headaches than a couple of beer laden photos. Mostly
because the worry will constantly be there "when is he going to mess up and
force me to fire him?" You're going to become the devil's advocate to your own
environment.

All of this provided there's nothing just bombastically wrong and offensive.

------
jwilliams
I must admit I always do a check for profiles when I'm recruiting someone...
And google them... but taken with a grain of salt. Certainly wouldn't stop me
interviewing someone.

All that said, I must admit... I can't help but find the fact that someone has
a public profile a bit disturbing.

~~~
jwilliams
Hmmm... By public profile I mean a publicly accessible facebook profile, for
example... not a public figure....

